
I've Spent $1500 on Google's Now Dead Glass Project - aaronbrethorst
http://www.digitaltrends.com/mobile/google-glass-explorer-program-dead-now-what/
======
jdquey
While I agree that has to suck, isn't that the risk of being an early adopter?

Don't get me wrong, spending the money from Google feels like it _should_ be a
safe bet. But life is not always going to work as we want it to.

Additionally, as pointed out, it isn't the end for Glass, just the Explorer
program.

Am I missing something here?

~~~
Sarkie
As far as I can tell, you aren't.

Our CTO bought some as he wanted to test the waters with an stock counting
program, nearly all the emails I read were about it being a demo, tech idea,
contact Google for help and all that stuff.

All it looks like, Google allowed people to try out new tech, it seemed to go
well, but the tech isn't great yet, Android Wear took most of the concepts
with Google Now, the future will involve making it better before its a
consumer product.

It seems to me Google can't win. Ah well.

------
jgeorge
The road to innovation is paved with the detritus of millions of dead
worthless gadgets. I, personally, have a closet full of technology that will
never live again. Thus is the price of being an early adopter.

I feel bad for the guy that he dropped that kind of scratch less than a month
ago, but I haven't seen anything yet that says existing Glass devices will
spontaneously combust, so he should still be able to live the glorious
jetsetting lifestyle of a Glass user anyway.

He'll just have to put up with the inevitable comments about using a "dead
product" which I presume detracts from the exciting experience of being an
Explorer.

